# Windows Email notification irritation



## Richard Schollar (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi All

Embarrassed about asking about this, but I have somehow managed to disable the little email icon that used to show up in the Notification area of the Taskbar (ie the bit where the system clock is displayed) when I had a new unread email sat in my inbox.  I haven't been able to find a way to re-enable it - can anyone help me out?  Thanks!


----------



## njimack (Apr 18, 2007)

In Windows XP, I do the following:

1. Right-click the notification area and select Properties
2. Press the Customise button
3. In the Name column you should see the email notification.  Next to it will be the behaviour, which it sounds like is currently set to "Always Hide".  Change this to "Hide when inactive".


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Neil

Unfortunately it hasn't made any difference (it was already on "Hide when inactive" but I clicked it off and on a couple of times to make sure.  I tried rebooting too, just in case, but nothing


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha! Somehow, and I'm not sure how, the option in Outlook under Tools>Options>Preferences tab, Email Options>Advanced Email Options> "Show an envelope icon in the notification area" had become unchecked! I definitely hadn't meddled with that.  Anyway, all fixed now.  Neil - thanks for your help


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 18, 2007)

> Somehow, and I'm not sure how... I definitely hadn't meddled with that.



Now, Richard...

Don't we all, when a poster says that he has no idea how, for example, -automatic calculation got turned off, and that it must be some quirk with Excel- think to ourselves, "Yea, right...it was user error, buddy."   :wink: haha


----------



## njimack (Apr 18, 2007)

> Neil - thanks for your help



No problem but seeing as my suggestion didn't solve the prob, I don't think my post qualifies as 'help'!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 18, 2007)

> Now, Richard...
> 
> Don't we all, when a poster says that he has no idea how, for example, -automatic calculation got turned off, and that it must be some quirk with Excel- think to ourselves, "Yea, right...it was user error, buddy."   :wink: haha



I'm convinced it was the little green Martians came down in their flying saucer and zapped my computer!


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 18, 2007)

They got you too?  They really get around...


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 18, 2007)

> > Neil - thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> No problem but seeing as my suggestion didn't solve the prob, I don't think my post qualifies as 'help'!


if it is allowed to throw a comment ...

help is also "psychologic"
to know that there is at least somone who shares a bit the trouble you encounter is already useful
so even if your post didn't solve the problem itself, you gave "fresh courage-energy" to Richard   

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## litrelord (Apr 19, 2007)

Now that you mention it though - you may have been completely innocent. That happened to 3 people in my department recently and I was starting to wonder if this was a big conspiracy to try and annoy me when it happened to me too.

Perhaps there's some windows update or something similar that happened recently that would have changed it?

Nick


----------



## iknowu99 (Apr 25, 2007)

> Tools>Options>Preferences tab, Email Options>Advanced Email Options> "Show an envelope icon in the notification area"



is checked yet no notification. Before, when i inquired about this, i was told it's because of the Outlook being an older version - 2002 SP3.  uzzled:


----------



## iknowu99 (Apr 26, 2007)

does anyone else get the same problem? i don't get notifications. only once i open outlook can i see if there's new mail.


----------

